# License Plate Light Bulb....



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

What is the license plate bulb number for the 2006 GTO? Don't need the oem GM number, but need the "industry trade number", such as 1157, 168, 194 etc. Not in owners manual or Sylvania online chart. 
Anyone replaced one? Easy to do?

Thanks!!!!
GTO 1


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are 168 bulbs. You can also use 168LL (long life). Real easy to change. Push the tab in on the left side of the license light housing and it lifts out, twist the enclosure that holds the bulb, pull the bulb out, push the new one in, put it back together and snap the housing back in place.


----------



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the info.... I wanted to possibly upgrade to LEDS..

GTO 1


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

superbrightleds.com has LED equivalents for that bulb. 
Super Bright LEDs ? LED Lights, Bulbs, and Accessories


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I just put the Super Bright LEDs into the license plate bulb housings: WOW!

2 WLED-x5: 5 LED Wide Angle Wedge Base Bulbs-WLED-CW5: Cool White


----------



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

That's what I am looking for... also looking into LED for dome. (Have one in my SS Balt) and really like that upgrade! Still looking into that. Lot of different opinians out there. 
E-Bay seems to have the best prices, but am afraid of..."You get what U pay for"... if U know what I mean.

GTO 1


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

$3.94/bulb + shipping for these (Cool White) vs. whatever on eBay?


----------

